# Taxes LOD Injury Tax Free Income



## joaomomma (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm filing my taxes for 2008. I sustained a police line of duty injury and have a letter from my employer stating the amount that is tax exempt. In regards to Federal filing, I'm claiming the amount in the deduction section. Does this sound right? Thanks


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

If someone has this answer, would you please pm me as well. I've been questioning the same thing, but was going to bring it to the person who usually does my taxes to find out where to go next.


----------



## joaomomma (Feb 12, 2009)

Will do, thanks.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

I just gave the city paperwork to my tax guy and he knew what to do..


----------

